# Can't decide



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 28, 2012)

Entering a competition and I can't decide which of the following is the strongest that would give me the best possible chance...

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't help you pick out the one most likely to win, since that will depend on what the judges like.

I do think #3 is the weakest -- is this an abstract, or a sort of uninteresting cityscape?

I like #1 the best, largely because I don't much like abstracts.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Funny, I would have said 3 is the best.  Can you brighten up the buildings slightly though? What is the judging criteria? Best overall black and white photo?


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 28, 2012)

The theme is "City". Recently I just can't seem to produce any decent colour photos so they've all been converted to black and white.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 28, 2012)

I was floored by #2. Like "Wow! What the heck is that? It's stunning!" But then again I tend to like abstract which doesn't help your City theme.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 28, 2012)

Since the theme is city, I'd say picture 3 is the best. Do you want me to try and lighten up the buildings some, or do you like them dark?


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Since the theme is city, I'd say picture 3 is the best. Do you want me to try and lighten up the buildings some, or do you like them dark?



That's alright, I've got the RAW to go back and tweak 

Edit:

Lightened buildings


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice. I do wonder though if it could benefit a crop utilizing the rule of 3rds? Just noticing all your lines are pretty mid point.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 28, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> Nice. I do wonder though if it could benefit a crop utilizing the rule of 3rds? Just noticing all your lines are pretty mid point.



Personally, I think this is an instance where it works; you have this curvy line midway through the photo that creates a very interesting (to me) impact--a single photo that is really two different photos. If anything, I'd be tempted to center it a little more.


I LOVE #2--I'd love it even more if it was cropped at the left and top just enough to eliminate the sky completely.

However, since the theme is "City" I'm inclined to think #3 (the lightened version) might be the one to go with. Still, if it was me, I'd be really tempted to go with a cropped version of #2. I assume that in your city, this is an extremely "recognizable" building, and so it might work to enter an abstract of it. It would at least be really different!


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I do wonder though if it could benefit a crop utilizing the rule of 3rds? Just noticing all your lines are pretty mid point.
> ...




Originally I did crop the sky out, but it didn't look as good, the curve of the building was no along as strong. I'd have to go reshoot to get the building to curve an attractive way without any sky.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 28, 2012)

#3. It's dramatic, beautiful, and well-executed. Good luck!


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2012)

When you enter these competitions, you need to remember that the theme is up to your interpretation. You don't have to take it so literally. That being said, I would say that your strongest shot is #2. You might want to mess around w/ the crop a little. I can't tell if it would look better w/ out the sky or w/ it.
#3 BTW doesn't do it for me. The structure is cool but the background is lacking in any real interest. 
Good luck w/ the contest and let us know how it goes.


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I do wonder though if it could benefit a crop utilizing the rule of 3rds? Just noticing all your lines are pretty mid point.
> ...



I have to agree with this. It's very yin/yang. I can dig it.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 28, 2012)

This is what I was talking about. I don't think the sky is a problem. But when you move it over one way or the other it gives your eye a starting place. At least for me. Also, I lightened it a tad to try to bring out the city. But ultimately it is up to you and it seems my take on it is not shared so, what can I say.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 28, 2012)

For what is worth I like photographiend's version. ^


----------



## Studio7Four (Aug 28, 2012)

Just my opinion...

Which shot to enter depends on how gutsy you want to be with your interpretation of the City theme.  Shot #2 is far and away my favorite based on each shot's individual merits.  Until I saw the later images I had no idea what shot 2 was - my first thought was that it was of pin-studded fabric draped over the arm of a chair (or something along those lines).  Now that I know it's a structure, it's clearly iconic and identifiable to locals, so you might be okay (you haven't mentioned whether this _is _a local competition or a national/online competition).  I personally think it looks better as is than with a tighter crop - the curve against the background (not really identifiable as sky in the monochrome conversion) adds an interesting element, whereas cropping to remove all or most of the sky would remove some interesting aspects.

If you don't think it's appropriate to go with the gutsy architectural abstract, I'd suggest a re-edit or reshoot of #3.  I like having the foreground structure / background city split being horizontally centered.  What bugs me is the tilt to the image.  If you want to have the city have that prominent a role, treat it as though it's as much your subject as the cool curvy wall.  If you get the lines of the buildings nicely orthogonal, it will make the curve of the wall all that much more interesting.  And if you have time to reshoot it, pick the moment (heck, take multiple shots and composite if needed) when the city portion looks idea - consider traffic (or lack thereof), the sky, etc.

I second the motion to let us know what you ultimately enter and how it goes.  Good luck!


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I have entered the second one. Will report back if I get into the top 5, and post the link to the poll for voting...

Thanks for everyone's responses, greatly appreciated it, I am very indecisive.


----------



## lornewellington (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the first one is interesting. It shows the strength and the base of the city. For me first one is best.

All the best for your competition.


----------



## Karloz (Aug 30, 2012)

Number 2 is the winning shot


----------



## Karloz (Aug 30, 2012)

Number 2 is the winning shot - If viewed with out the other the impact would be greater


----------



## seakritter (Aug 30, 2012)

Given the choices you offered I think the only one that fits the theme of "City" would be number 3, number one is a single building which has issues all of it's own however, you can't tell if it is a single building in the country side, nothing about it conveys "City" the building could be almost anywhere. Number two and  four are IMO very interesting it would be hard to tell they have anything to do with a city, unless you knew what and where they are. I hope this logic helps you.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, Photographiend's crop gets the gold.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 30, 2012)

Im more for the #2 but that looks very like one of win7 picture from the same buildning.
Ofcourse might be har not to get a simmular picture of a buildning like that.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2012)

# 2 absolutely* ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!  *#4 is also pretty good.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

#3 for the win!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> #3 for the win!



Naw...#2 clubs #3 over the head! (lol!)


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 31, 2012)

Didn't even make the Top 5. Link if anyone wants to see the ones that did and vote for one of them


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 31, 2012)

"rottroll" is very nice. Also, the photo of the Champs-Élysées has a special feel. The rest are good, but nothing award-winning.


----------

